

Free Open Source Statistics Cookbook - swGooF
http://datascience101.wordpress.com/2012/09/24/free-open-source-statistics-cookbook/

======
kqr2
The direct blog-free link is:

[http://matthias.vallentin.net/probability-and-statistics-
coo...](http://matthias.vallentin.net/probability-and-statistics-cookbook/)

which was discussed in depth previously:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4527914>

------
roma1n
Neat for those with prior knowledge, but could anybody point out 'stats for
dummies' resources online?

~~~
antman
I think this should help you.
[http://stats.stackexchange.com/questions/31800/online-
refere...](http://stats.stackexchange.com/questions/31800/online-reference-
for-review-of-introductory-statistics-material)

